# Looking For Passwords



## BBeetle (Apr 27, 2015)

Any way to find a icloud password, or gmail password, without having to change it or spouse finding out. I know she is hiding information on these, and I need information to confront her.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Assuming that her most commonly-used (and known to you) passwords aren't working, you could try a keylogger. You might also try placing a VAR in her vehicle.

That said, you've already caught your wife in an affair. Why not simply demand transparency and, if it's not freely given, move forward w/ divorce?


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

That stuff goes across encrypted..

Unless she has auto log in, which it seems she doesn't.. 

I've seen people use spectorsoft Eblaster and Webwatcher on several investigations..

Though I will instruct you that reading someone's email, including your spouse's without permission is a crime and these companies do cooperate with the police.. 

But my other question or comment is simply why ? Why do you need this evidence to confront her? 

If you don't trust her then it is probably because she is doing something wrong or acting in a way to not make you trust her.. 

Look at the end of the day all that matters is how she makes you feel.. Don't live your life like this and don't waste your time.. This is utterly useless energy..


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Does she use firefox to log into those accounts?
View and Delete Stored Passwords in Firefox


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

BBeetle said:


> Any way to find a icloud password, or gmail password, without having to change it or spouse finding out. I know she is hiding information on these, and I need information to confront her.


If you get her phone password you can look at all her saved passwords in Key Chain. If she does not have a fingerprint logon model, carefully watch her entire her password in her phone over a period weeks. Take notes on patterns and and what numbers you sure are part of it. In time you can piece together the whole thing. 

Once you get close you can hand hack it with 3 attempts. I think at 5 attempts it locks up for two minutes, and then an hour at six, ect... Give her one to make a mistake to avoid suspicion.

That said, what Gusy said. If you already exposed an affair and you are dealing with this, you are at the end game.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

This is how I found mine. My W email is always open on her Ipad. When she was in the shower one morning I got her phone went to the apps app and tried to log in. I immediately went to the forgot password mode and recreated a new one. I then erased all the emails from her phone and ipad eliminating my trail. 

Interestingly enough I determined not to look at anything. I had my reasons. I will someday soon have her open the cloud and her hidden apps tab for me in front of me.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I made sure my husband's password-protected laptop didn't get charged one night by pulling the charging plug out just enough to break the connection. By the next afternoon, when he needed it to do some work from home, it was dead. I offered him my laptop, which I'd preloaded with a keylogger. Then I left the house for a few hours so he would have lots of privacy.

Sure enough, the keylogger captured log in information for a fair number of his accounts. And I hadn't even needed to get into any of his devices to get the info. After that, I could check his accounts at will. 

Maybe not as cloak-and-dagger as hacking, but efficient and very effective.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I made sure my husband's password-protected laptop didn't get charged one night by pulling the charging plug out just enough to break the connection. By the next afternoon, when he needed it to do some work from home, it was dead. I offered him my laptop, which I'd preloaded with a keylogger. Then I left the house for a few hours so he would have lots of privacy.
> 
> Sure enough, the keylogger captured log in information for a fair number of his accounts. And I hadn't even needed to get into any of his devices to get the info. After that, I could check his accounts at will.
> 
> Maybe not as cloak-and-dagger as hacking, but efficient and very effective.


Very smart. I like your style


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I made sure my husband's password-protected laptop didn't get charged one night by pulling the charging plug out just enough to break the connection. By the next afternoon, when he needed it to do some work from home, it was dead. I offered him my laptop, which I'd preloaded with a keylogger. Then I left the house for a few hours so he would have lots of privacy.
> 
> Sure enough, the keylogger captured log in information for a fair number of his accounts. And I hadn't even needed to get into any of his devices to get the info. After that, I could check his accounts at will.
> 
> Maybe not as cloak-and-dagger as hacking, but efficient and very effective.


Color me impressed!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Rowan said:


> I made sure my husband's password-protected laptop didn't get charged one night by pulling the charging plug out just enough to break the connection. By the next afternoon, when he needed it to do some work from home, it was dead. I offered him my laptop, which I'd preloaded with a keylogger. Then I left the house for a few hours so he would have lots of privacy.
> 
> Sure enough, the keylogger captured log in information for a fair number of his accounts. And I hadn't even needed to get into any of his devices to get the info. After that, I could check his accounts at will.
> 
> Maybe not as cloak-and-dagger as hacking, but efficient and very effective.


This needs to be cross posted in the standard evidence post.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

@Rowan - I like that!! Well done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I made sure my husband's password-protected laptop didn't get charged one night by pulling the charging plug out just enough to break the connection. By the next afternoon, when he needed it to do some work from home, it was dead. I offered him my laptop, which I'd preloaded with a keylogger. Then I left the house for a few hours so he would have lots of privacy.
> 
> Sure enough, the keylogger captured log in information for a fair number of his accounts. And I hadn't even needed to get into any of his devices to get the info. After that, I could check his accounts at will.
> 
> Maybe not as cloak-and-dagger as hacking, but efficient and very effective.


Very clever!!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I found a lot of information after I offered to replace the ex-wife's hard drive with a bigger one.

Idiot that she is about tech, she didn't realize that i could take he old hard drive and poke around in it easily. I had an external case for it and did so.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

NirSoft - freeware utilities: password recovery, system utilities, desktop utilities

Throw the browser password recovery tools on a thumb drive. Use them. You'll find the info you seek. Your AntiVirus may try flagging as a threat. They're safe. Tell AV to be quiet and leave you alone while you work.


***Disclaimer*** While you'll learn things, and this is educational, I don't condone using the information I've provided unless you're fully aware of any and all legal concerns that may apply to your use and what impact that may have on the usability of any information you obtain through that approach.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If it's a desktop computer you can get a physical Kelloggs. It plugs into the USB port behind the machine and then plug the keyboard into that


----------

